
Arm Is Said to Attract Nvidia Interest - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-07-22/softbank-s-chip-company-arm-is-said-to-attract-nvidia-interest
======
adventured
Incredible opportunity for the US to consolidate its tech dominance further. I
expect both China and the EU to try to block Nvidia from acquiring ARM.

Nvidia's stock is comically overvalued like most things in this market (~74
times operating income). They should hand SoftBank 16% of their very inflated
market cap in an all-share deal, if they'd go for it (I'm guessing SoftBank
will want a lot of cash though, given their financial desperation right now).

In terms of partisan positions, this would at least be far better than Intel
or Qualcomm eating ARM. It's just hard to imagine China or the EU being ok
with Nvidia extending their current quasi-monopoly position in GPUs into
another critical monopoly position. China won't want to see ARM in US hands
under any scenario; the EU for its part would tolerate that only if those US
hands are not someone like Nvidia, Intel, Apple, Google, Microsoft, Amazon,
etc.

~~~
ksec
>I expect both China and the EU to try to block Nvidia from acquiring ARM.

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-20/softbank-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-20/softbank-
s-arm-fired-china-ceo-wu-for-starting-competing-fund)

------
ris
The mere possibility of this underlines the relevance of RISC-V.

~~~
mycall
ARM is more than just an ISA.

